# LibNoDave Protokoller Download...



## Jochen Kühner (13 März 2009)

*LibNoDave Datenbanken Protokoller Download...*

Hallo, habe mal einen Windows Dienst gemacht, welcher Daten aus einem Datenbaustein entgegennimmt und diese in eine Postgres, MySQL oder SQL Server Datenbank schreibt.

Im Moment funktioniert nur Postgres und als Datentypen nur Int, Stringchar (ein Array von Char elementen) und datetime. MySQL und MsSQL folgen, genauso wie die weiteren Datentypen der SPS (bool, dint, word, dword, usw...) hatte nur noch nicht mehr Zeit.

Es ist auch ein SPS Handshake Baustein dazu vorhanden, welcher die Datensätze zwischenpuffert (50 Stück, konfigurierbar). 
(Das S7 Projekt liegt als Extra Zip-File im Archiv)

Der Pufferdatensatz, der SQL Treiber sowie die SPS anbindung sind über die Config Datei frei konfigurierbar. 

Die Installation des Dienstes kann einfach über sein Startformular erfolgen.

Das Programm darf für nicht gewerbliche Zwecke frei verwendet werden!

Bei Fragen einfach hier was Posten...

Dank an Zottel für die tolle LibNoDave



Die neuste Version gibts jetzt immer hier:
http://jfk-solutions.de/


----------



## Jochen Kühner (16 März 2009)

*Neue Version:*

News:

- Dienst trägt nun seine Abhänigkeiten ein (PostgresSQLServer, MySQLServer, MsSQLServer)
- Dienst kann sich nun selbst Starten/Stoppen und seinen Zustand abfragen
- Kein DOS Fenster geht mehr auf!
- Div. kleiner Updates...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 März 2009)

*Update...*

- ReadBytes durch ReadManyBytes ersetzt.
- WinCC Bild zum auslesen des Beispiels aus der Datenbank hinzugefügt.


----------



## eloboy (19 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

versuche gerade den LibNoDave Protokoller mit eine MYSQL Datenbank zu verbinden.

dabei kommt immer folgende Meldung.

```
[SIZE=2]myCmd.CommandText = myCmdString;[/SIZE]
```
 
+ $exception {"Der Objektverweis wurde nicht auf eine Objektinstanz festgelegt."} System.Exception {System.NullReferenceException}



Außerdem bekomme ich bei 

```
[SIZE=2]res = myDaveConnection.readManyBytes[/SIZE]
```
immer -130 zurück

ich benütze Microsoft Visual C# 2005 Express


Kann mir einer weiter helfen?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 Mai 2009)

*So...*

Hallo, bis jetzt ist im Protokoller nur postgre sql als datenbank komplett programmiert. Für die restlichen Datenbanken ist bis jetzt nur die Verbindungskonfig drinne, aber die Felder werden noch nicht erstellt.

Schick mir einfach mal dein Konfig file, ich werds dann mal soweit fertig programmieren das mysql auch gehen sollte!


----------



## dannyli (25 Mai 2009)

Hallo Herr Kühner

Ich  habe die Aufgabe bekommen ein Programm zu erstellen mit dem Daten aus einem DB zyklisch abgefragt werden können und in einer sql db archiviert werden können. Als Programmiersprache verwende ich vb2008express Edition .Es gelingt mir mit Hilfe von Libnodave eine Verbindung  zu der SPS herzustellen und auch Daten  zu lesen . Ich habe aber Probleme damit die Daten aus dem DB zu „übersetzen“ und diese dann in der sql darzustellen.(Thema libnodave anfäger im Forum http://sps-forum.net/showthread.php?t=27624). Haben sie vielleicht auch Erfahrungen in vb bzw. können sie mir ein Paar Tips geben wie sie das ganze realisiert haben? Habe mir Ihr Projekt angeschaut finde mich aber leider nicht so ganz zurecht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
dannyli


----------



## Jochen Kühner (29 Mai 2009)

*Neu....*

So... 

hab nun die Datenbankfunktionen in extra Sourcefiles ausgelagert und mal noch MySQL realisiert.

neuste Version auf meiner HP...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (16 Juni 2009)

*Neue Version...*

Wieder mal ein Update:

Nun sind mehrer SPS Verbindungen und mehrer Protokollvorgänge gleichzeitig möglich. (Auch mehrere Protokollvorgänge über die gleiche SPS Verbindung)

mehrere SPS Verbindungen wurden noch nicht getestet, aber sollten gehen, ansonsten Bugreports an mich.

Noch zu tun:

- Mehrere verschiedene Datenbankverbindungen gleichzeitig.
- ReadManyBytes realisieren.
- Die restlichen Datenbanken (ODBC, Sqllite, MsSQL) fertigstellen.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (16 Juni 2009)

*Ok...*

Ok, hier nochmals ne neue Version:

- mehrere Datenbankverbindungen möglich (Also Bsw. gleichzeitig postgres und sqllite)
- SQLLite support
- real Datentyp


----------



## Jochen Kühner (27 Juli 2009)

*Neue Version....*

So nun eine Version Online mit Funktionierendem ReadManyBytes, d.h. es können mehr Bytes als Maximal PDU Länge der SPS übertragen werden (240 Byte bei 300er).

Bei Bugs bitte melden...


----------



## iswtbl (13 Juli 2010)

Hallo Jochen Kühner,

der LibNodave Protokoller scheint ein wirklich interessantes Projekt zu sein.
Leider zeigt der DL- Link unter jfk-solutions.de auf die LibNoDaveConnectionLibrary.

Wird es wieder einen DL für den Protokoller geben?
Bis dahin werde ich mal ein wenig mit der Connection Library experimentieren, 
die macht auf den ersten Blick auch einen viel versprechenden Eindruck.
Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall schon mal dafür!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Juli 2010)

Wieder Online... 

Neue Version mit ein paar fixes bei der SQLLite Anbindung


----------



## Jochen Kühner (25 Juli 2010)

In der letzten Version hatten sich leider ein paar gravierende Bugs eingeschlichen...

Sind nun behoben...


----------

